# Format Error : Memory Stick Pro Duo



## arijitraja (Jul 25, 2007)

I am getting a "Format Error" blinking on my camera (Sony Cybershot DSC S500) when i put on my camera. My memory chip is Memory Stick Pro duo 512 MB MagicGate (SONY).
I tried to access this card through a card reader but its not getting recognised.

any comments/suggestions. Its still in the warranty period but i dont have time to follow it up since i need it working in 2 days.


----------



## slugger (Jul 25, 2007)

arijitraja said:
			
		

> I tried to access this card through a card reader but its not getting recognised.



seems like ur card has got issues 

*dis* cud give u sum idas


----------



## arijitraja (Jul 25, 2007)

No mate,
its in warranty and bought on bill. I can get it replaced but te process would take long and i dont have time for that. 
Travelin day after tomorrow 
Thought of formattng thru the PC but card reader cant read it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2007)

clean its contacts & the try to format thru Camera.

or connect your camera thru its USB interface with PC & try.


----------



## slugger (Jul 25, 2007)

did u try formattin d card in d camera? often dey need 2 b formatted in camera 2 start workng

*edit*
oops s18000rpm posted d formattin thingy while i was typin


----------

